

Apple’s Developer Center Is Back After Over a Week Offline - sarreph
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/26/apples-developer-center-is-back-after-over-a-week-offline/

======
timdorr
Note, this is only a partially recovery:
[https://developer.apple.com/support/system-
status/](https://developer.apple.com/support/system-status/)

The forums, tech support, pre-release docs, program enrollment/renewal, and
member center are all still down.

The big thing that's returned are the dev centers and certificate issuance.

~~~
rbritton
Of course the one thing I most want restored is on the list that still isn't
(pre-release docs). I'm trying to roll some iOS 7 fixes into an update and
would love dearly to be able to see the docs on the status bar changes.

------
martin_
Just received the following e-mail from Apple:

Certificates, Identifiers & Profiles Now Available

We appreciate your patience as we work to bring our developer services back
online. Certificates, Identifiers & Profiles, software downloads, and other
developer services are now available. If you would like to know the
availability of a particular system, visit our status page.

If your program membership expired or is set to expire during this downtime,
it will be extended and your app will remain on the App Store. If you have any
other concerns about your account, please contact us.

Thank you for bearing with us while we bring these important systems back
online. We will continue to update you on our progress.

------
KrisJordan
Interestingly, some dev certificates/provisioning profiles I setup in the day
prior to the outage do not appear to exist anymore. It seems as though they
must have reverted back to some point earlier in the week.

~~~
sylvinus
Which doesn't hold up with the explanation that they just closed the dev
center to add security...

Either someone tampered with the data or made the whole system crash? Or it
crashed by itself and there is no security issue at all :)

------
bsaul
Now let's see if apple is brave enough to publish explanation on what went
wrong and what they did.

My guess is they won't because their server stack was ( and probably still is)
too embarassing to talk about.

------
dmix
You mean I can finally download the command line tools for my new mavericks
install so I can build the bcrypt gem and start my rails app? Thanks Apple.

~~~
X-Istence
You could have downloaded Xcode from the App Store, from within Xcode you can
download the command line tools.

Sure it would have been a bigger download, but it is one route that would have
worked and gotten you on your feet sooner.

~~~
dmix
I have xcode installed. It wasn't in the options list and the docs instructed
me to download it from the device center. Which 404d.

~~~
X-Istence
I just had the same issue whereby I couldn't download the command line tools,
installing Xcode worked for me at the time. It was listed in preferences ->
downloads -> components.

~~~
hollerith
Same here.

------
rdl
I hope they do something slightly nice for developers and give everyone an
extra year of membership or something (not that $99/yr probably matters to
most accounts).

------
terabytest
I really wonder what took them so long. Something was probably incredibly
rotten down there.

~~~
aroch
They were, ostensibly, rebuilding the entire shebang which would involve lots
of testing

------
lpgauth
How long does it take before a device is active? I'm stuck on the activation
screen in iOS7 :(

~~~
xivusr
Having same issue - Added my new iPad UUID to Devices on developer portal, but
activation still fails and says this device is not registered. Assuming I
still have to wait for Xcode automatic config to be up and add device that
way. Pretty frustrating.

------
johndavi
If you're into things that Tweet, you can get status updates from our
(Diffbot's) twitter bot,
[https://twitter.com/diffbotappledev](https://twitter.com/diffbotappledev)

------
grecy
At time of posting, about 1/2 is online

[https://developer.apple.com/support/system-
status/](https://developer.apple.com/support/system-status/)

------
Connorhd
Bit off topic, but I wish the page transitions in the provisioning portal
didn't reload all the javascript assets (with a cache busting timestamp in the
url) making every click annoyingly laggy.

------
tjosten
However, I'm still unable to add new devices as the page never finishes
loading after clicking "Submit" \- there's also some JS errors in the console,
so I guess they are still far away from restoring the Provisioning Portal.

Edit: Deleted my *.apple.com cookies, then it worked.

------
bradysullivan
How can I fix my certificate issues? It looks like it's still down?

~~~
grey-area
Are you trying to do so via xcode? If so perhaps try using the website
instead. Certs/devices etc are working for me via the web interface.

------
jakejake
Is it just me or is the site much, much faster since this update? The dev
center has always been a painfully slow site for me, but it seems really
snappy now.

~~~
bengotow
Yeah—seems to be much faster. Maybe all those server upgrades were long
overdue!

~~~
Someone
Could also just be a case of having fewer users at the moment. Chances are not
everybody knows the site is back up again.

------
sarreph
Alas, no pre-release docs or provisioning yet though :/

~~~
skyebook
Provisioning is back up, I'm able to see the site, log in, and look at all of
the devices, certs, etc

~~~
jevinskie
I get a request timed out trying to refresh provisioning profiles from Xcode.

~~~
atomicbird
Keep an eye on the system status page at
[https://developer.apple.com/support/system-
status/](https://developer.apple.com/support/system-status/). As long as
"Xcode Automatic Configuration" is down, that's likely to keep failing. Doing
things manually should work.

~~~
jevinskie
Thank you for the clarification!

